# Apple Tv



## jean devost (Jan 10, 2011)

Does anybody know if you can run older TV shows from a Sation Web site to a laptop on Apple TV to a Tv set?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Welcome jean devost, you posted this question in the wrong forum. 

You should post your question here:

All iOS - iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, Apple TV & iTunes


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

jean devost said:


> Does anybody know if you can run older TV shows from a Sation Web site to a laptop on Apple TV to a Tv set?


I believe you have to download the show and when you open it up, there is an option to stream to the AppleTV.

Taking online video content and streaming it to the AppleTV is not possible.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> I believe you have to download the show and when you open it up, there is an option to stream to the AppleTV.
> 
> Taking online video content and streaming it to the AppleTV is not possible.


At least……not yet.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> At least……not yet.


You can with the original Apple TV


----------



## powerman (Sep 3, 2010)

ios 4.3 bata has the ability to stream web content and also third party apps so it may allow you to stream from the sight. I am not sure if it is safari only web videos or if all web browsers will let you do stream content. The airplay feature must be turned on in the third party apps as well.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

powerman said:


> ios 4.3 bata has the ability to stream web content and also third party apps so it may allow you to stream from the sight. I am not sure if it is safari only web videos or if all web browsers will let you do stream content. The airplay feature must be turned on in the third party apps as well.


I hope this comes true on the iOS 4.3 release as it would be awesome.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope this functionality come to fruition with the final iOS 4.3 release, it would make the AppleTV even better than it already is.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

I've read the Apple blurbs on the site about Apple TV. Can I get someone here to provide a simple answer to why I might want Apple TV? Is it simply a matter of spending $129 (or something like that), getting a little modem, sitting it near the TV (I don't have HD, just a regular 32" Flat), hooking it up with the required cables, etc.? Do I then access ATV through the 'PC' option or something? What does that I get me? Anything on my MB? My iTunes stuff? My podcasts? Anything on my MB, like movies I've made through iMovie or downloaded? I know this sounds a bit "ATV for Dummies", but I'm asking. Thanks.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

mgmitchell said:


> I've read the Apple blurbs on the site about Apple TV. Can I get someone here to provide a simple answer to why I might want Apple TV? Is it simply a matter of spending $129 (or something like that), getting a little modem, sitting it near the TV (I don't have HD, just a regular 32" Flat), hooking it up with the required cables, etc.? Do I then access ATV through the 'PC' option or something? What does that I get me? Anything on my MB? My iTunes stuff? My podcasts? Anything on my MB, like movies I've made through iMovie or downloaded? I know this sounds a bit "ATV for Dummies", but I'm asking. Thanks.


Before anyone even bothers replying to this, I will point out that the new Apple TV is HDMI only. So if your TV doesn't have HDMI (and from the sounds of it, it won't) then the new Apple TV will not even work with your TV.

A7


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

a7mc said:


> Before anyone even bothers replying to this, I will point out that the new Apple TV is HDMI only. So if your TV doesn't have HDMI (and from the sounds of it, it won't) then the new Apple TV will not even work with your TV.
> 
> A7


Thanks for this. I just checked. Guess I should have been specific and done my homework.
I see that there are several inputs at the back. A 'PC', 'PC IN', 'DVI AUDIO IN', 'HDMI IN', 'HDMI IN 3'. Sorry for sounding like an idiot. Maybe that changes the game for me, and it would work for me.

Mitch.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

mgmitchell said:


> Thanks for this. I just checked. Guess I should have been specific and done my homework.
> I see that there are several inputs at the back. A 'PC', 'PC IN', 'DVI AUDIO IN', 'HDMI IN', 'HDMI IN 3'. Sorry for sounding like an idiot. Maybe that changes the game for me, and it would work for me.
> 
> Mitch.


Yup, you're good. Simplest terms, anything you can get into iTunes you can access on ATV, including music, movies, tv shows, podcasts, photos from iPhoto, YouTube and tons of Internet radio stations. You can also "beam" many like media from an iOS 4.2 device. And you can rent movies from both the iTunes store and Netflix if you desire. So that's a few options.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds pretty interesting, 'fjn'. Might have to take a serious look at this. I've already come to terms with the fact that I don't need an iPad, that I'd rather wait a year and consider upgrading to a MBP. So, this is a much more logical (and useful?) option than an iPad, at a fraction of the cost. I'm not comparing the two; just saying that for my entertainment choices, it's a more reasonable fit. At this moment, I'm listening to Soma FM on iTunes. So I guess I could have that pumping through the TV in the living room, too. Hmm.
Thanks.
M.


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

mgmitchell said:


> At this moment, I'm listening to Soma FM on iTunes. So I guess I could have that pumping through the TV in the living room, too. Hmm.
> Thanks.
> M.


Yup Suburbs of Goa from Soma right now, but through the stereo via airtunes!!

And my hacked 1st gen ATV plays most media I want and isn't tethered to iTunes either.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

doglips said:


> Yup Suburbs of Goa from Soma right now, but through the stereo via airtunes!!
> 
> And my hacked 1st gen ATV plays most media I want and isn't tethered to iTunes either.


So, obviously, you're sold on ATV? I guess I'd be getting the newer version? Any big difference?


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

I'm very new to the ATV, couple of weeks only, but I'd guess the biggest difference is the new one is streaming only, no hard drive to store media and which allowed for the hacks to enable much greater functionality. Search for aTV flash to see what can be accomplished such as non-iTunes media and attaching external drives to the ATV to increase capacity. Not sure if netflix is coming to the original ATV if that's a concern.

Of course the 1st gen is no longer updated and the aTV flash people are hard at work on jailbreaking the 2nd gen so not much new is going to happen to the original.

HTH.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Storage wasnt really a factor for us with the hacked appletv we streamed everything over the network from other computers both via iTunes and just using xbmc to play stuff from shared folders on the network. The new apple tv will almost certainly have similar capabilities once hacked... Which really shouldn't be too much longer...I think the main stumbling block at this point is software to run on it once hacked and not the actual hack itself as being iOS based it is jailbreakable in much the same manner as iPhones iPads and iPods...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Paul82 said:


> Storage wasnt really a factor for us with the hacked appletv we streamed everything over the network from other computers both via iTunes and just using xbmc to play stuff from shared folders on the network. The new apple tv will almost certainly have similar capabilities once hacked... Which really shouldn't be too much longer...I think the main stumbling block at this point is software to run on it once hacked and not the actual hack itself as being iOS based it is jailbreakable in much the same manner as iPhones iPads and iPods...


Looking at the atvflash website, it seems like you take something simple and Maclike and turn it into something cryptic and PC-like. For my money, ATV, versions 1 and 2 (I have both) work just great as advertised. I imagine the next logical step will be to use your iOS device as a touchscreen remote to play Angry Birds on your living room TV screen the way you can now on your iMac via the Mac App Store. In due time, Tattoo, in due time.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I installed ATVFlash on my ATV1 last week and kicked myself for not having done so long ago. What a difference in performance options never possible before Flash. And oddly enough, it runs much cooler than it used to and no longer wakes itself from standby mode, a major PITA before Flash. Worth every dime to me and got it on sale to boot. My ATV2 is in one room and the ATV1 now becomes my office rig and then my travel partner for the motor home in summers.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> I installed ATVFlash on my ATV1 last week and kicked myself for not having done so long ago. What a difference in performance options never possible before Flash. And oddly enough, it runs much cooler than it used to and no longer wakes itself from standby mode, a major PITA before Flash. Worth every dime to me and got it on sale to boot. My ATV2 is in one room and the ATV1 now becomes my office rig and then my travel partner for the motor home in summers.


So does it change the onscreen options or does it pretty much work behind the scenes? And how much did it cost, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> So does it change the onscreen options or does it pretty much work behind the scenes? And how much did it cost, if you don't mind me asking?


It changes the onscreen options dramatically. Makes the options menu two full screens wide compared to one if I recall. Cost me $34 on an email special I received. I will try and post a couple of pics of it here later today.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> So does it change the onscreen options or does it pretty much work behind the scenes? And how much did it cost, if you don't mind me asking?


You can easily install the same software for free atv flash is just a repackaging of opensource and freeware software. Two of the main ones being xbmc and boxee. Just google apple tv USB patchstick and you'll find all the info you need.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

curious: I googled as Paul82 suggested and read a number of the selections. 

Question: WHY? 

I have an apple TV2. With the modifications that this thread is writing about - What are you able to view/watch that I cannot or does this only apply to first generation apple TV ?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Only applies to ATV1.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Paul82 said:


> You can easily install the same software for free atv flash is just a repackaging of opensource and freeware software. Two of the main ones being xbmc and boxee. Just google apple tv USB patchstick and you'll find all the info you need.


The main difference is that ATV is supported by Firecore,
They will give you updates and they have a forum for support.

Also if you are a ATV one (Silver) for Apple TV First Gen purchaser,
Then ATV two (Black) for Apple TV second Gen Beta is a free download.

Otherwise Google away


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I have lots of problem with " Airplay" on my ATV. I have to restart the wifi connection on my iPad/iPhone, so it will find ATV, each time I want to use it. 
Any solutions?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> It changes the onscreen options dramatically. Makes the options menu two full screens wide compared to one if I recall. Cost me $34 on an email special I received. I will try and post a couple of pics of it here later today.


Sorry to be so long posting this, but finally got it:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Sorry to be so long posting this, but finally got it:


Thanks SINC. I think I may try this on one of my first gen AppleTV's, since they're not updating them anymore anyway. What's to lose?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not much fjn, I am impressed with mine for a very few dollars. You do require a blank USB mini drive to install it. My 2 GB did the job just fine. Good luck with it and let us know how you make out. My bet is you will enjoy it. Bonus, you can pay once and use it on both your ATVs.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I use "Boxee" a lot on my Mac Mini and my Apple TV,
It's a free download, You just need to have a login account.

I also have Boxee with my aTV from Firecore.

You can also tie in your Netflix to it for seamless all in one watching on your Mac.

My Rogers box died last night, They are coming today to replace it,
I watched Boxee all last night instead of Rogers,
It's not a complete TV replacement to me, But it's not bad.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

dolawren said:


> You can also tie in your Netflix to it for seamless all in one watching on your Mac.


You mean on your ATV 1? How did you do this? I would love to do the same if it is possible.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

SINC said:


> You mean on your ATV 1? How did you do this? I would love to do the same if it is possible.


You can download Boxee directly to your ATV1 using the Firecore aTV,
I have Boxee on my Apple TV1, But I haven't configured it yet.

Boxee works just fine on my Mac Mini attached to my TV.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

As far as I know Netflix won't work via boxee on the appletv 1 as the boxxee plugin requires silverlight. Also I haven't been able to get my Netflix Canada account to work on any of the 3rd party xbmc based media centre platforms. From what I've read Canadian Netflix accounts don't have accesss to the same published Apis that the 3rd party software solutions rely on. This is also part of the reason we are still misssing features like the instant que.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Also for those that have yet to hear xbmc was officially released for the 2nd generation iOS based apple tv yesterday. It requires a jailbreak but will also work on iPads and even iPhones though I've heard the interface is more than a little cramped on the iPhone screen.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've just installed Boxee on my Apple TV1

This reply at Boxee support helped me find out what I was doing wrong at Boxee support

I don't see Netflix installed,
But it might be able to be installed in the future as a plugin.

Netflix works with my Boxee on my Mac Mini though.

More info on Boxee and Netflix via Boxee support


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

SINC said:


> Not much fjn, I am impressed with mine for a very few dollars. You do require a blank USB mini drive to install it. My 2 GB did the job just fine. Good luck with it and let us know how you make out. My bet is you will enjoy it. Bonus, you can pay once and use it on both your ATVs.


Sinc, with XBMC being available today for the ATV2, what are your opinions on this? I have an ATV2 that I would like to use to stream non iTunes-compatible files (AVI etc.) from my MBPro to the ATV2.

Cheers


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Paul82 said:


> Also for those that have yet to hear xbmc was officially released for the 2nd generation iOS based apple tv yesterday. It requires a jailbreak but will also work on iPads and even iPhones though I've heard the interface is more than a little cramped on the iPhone screen.


I have that installed on my ATV1, It works great, Also to note,
The Remote HD app is a great way to control everything with an iPod/iPhone as well.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I just tried to link my Netflix account to my Boxee account,
It's a success, Now to see if it works on my Apple TV1.

You have to authorize it to do it.



> Netflix
> 
> Your Netflix account is connected to your Boxee.


Nope, It won't work on the Apple TV1 with my Boxee app,
The link just isn't there, But the link is there on my Boxee App for the Mac.

It's weird, It should have worked.

Oh well, Just have to watch Netflix on my Mac Mini attached to the TV awhile longer.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

dolawren said:


> I have that installed on my ATV1, It works great, Also to note,
> The Remote HD app is a great way to control everything with an iPod/iPhone as well.


I found a nasty bug with the "Remote HD" and Boxee,
Boxee doesn't play nice with "Remote HD" for the ipod/iPhone.

Logging into Boxee with "Remote HD" caused a crash for me,
However "Remote HD" works fine with just Apple TV1.

I found that the Boxee remote for iPod/iPhone works best with the Boxee app,
No crashes so far using the Boxee remote for iPod/iPhone.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

dolawren said:


> You can download Boxee directly to your ATV1 using the Firecore aTV,
> I have Boxee on my Apple TV1, But I haven't configured it yet.
> 
> Boxee works just fine on my Mac Mini attached to my TV.


There are two versions of Boxee for download to the Apple TV1,
One is an "Alpha" and the other is a "Beta".

I found the Beta version worked better than the Alpha version.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

tilt said:


> Sinc, with XBMC being available today for the ATV2, what are your opinions on this? I have an ATV2 that I would like to use to stream non iTunes-compatible files (AVI etc.) from my MBPro to the ATV2.
> 
> Cheers


tilt, I have yet to try anything with my ATV2 so can't be of much help there.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

SINC said:


> tilt, I have yet to try anything with my ATV2 so can't be of much help there.


Thanks. After posting this I read more about it and found that there is only a tethered jailbreak for the ATV2, so I think it is too early for my question.

Cheers


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

tilt said:


> Thanks. After posting this I read more about it and found that there is only a tethered jailbreak for the ATV2, so I think it is too early for my question.
> 
> Cheers


There is a beta version at Firecore, But I think you have to pay $19.99 to get it,
Previous owners of the Apple TV1 version got it for free via an email offer.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

dolawren said:


> There is a beta version at Firecore, But I think you have to pay $19.99 to get it,
> Previous owners of the Apple TV1 version got it for free via an email offer.


Thanks Dolawren. That is still for a tethered jailbroken ATV2. Like I said, I would prefer to wait for an untethered JB before attempting this.

Cheers


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

tilt said:


> Thanks Dolawren. That is still for a tethered jailbroken ATV2. Like I said, I would prefer to wait for an untethered JB before attempting this.
> 
> Cheers


You probably won't have to wait too long, Apple still offers full support for the ATV2,
Unlike the owners of the ATV1 which have no choice.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Just discovered AirPlayer for the Mac on my journey…works pretty well too! For me, hooking up an ATV in the classroom is not always easy, but hooking up my MacBook is. This way, I can play content from my iPhone (or anyone's iOS device) via AirPlayer on the MacBook and up on to the big screen for the whole class to watch. Not too shabby.

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------

